
Guy Kawasaki on Founders at Work - brett
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/03/founders_at_wor.html
======
ecuzzillo
Seems like a lot of the things he finds funny are because he's a suit, and has
always been a suit. He always gets modded up by the former reddit/current YC
news community, and I've never figured out why, since normally the same people
seem to be anti-suit.

~~~
pg
I thought most of them were funny too. Startups are basically comedies, or at
least seem so in retrospect.

One thing I've learned from YC is that practically all startups are broken in
some way, no matter what face they show to the world. And novel kinds of
breakage are the basis of humor.

~~~
danielha
"Startups are basically comedies [...]"

I've been seriously waiting for a Scrubs-style primetime comedy on startups
and/or Silicon Valley-esque entrepreneur culture. Maybe one of these days,
I'll get a pilot-writer and pitch the idea to a network...

~~~
bootload
'... been seriously waiting for a Scrubs-style primetime comedy on startups
and/or Silicon Valley-esque entrepreneur culture ...'

AGENT: "So tell me about the show, what's it about?"

NERD #1: "Well its 4 guys, sitting inside on computers typing, making jokes,
writing code and eating pizza trying to reshape the social networks in
cyberspace."

AGENT: "So do you go outside?"

GEEK #1: "No, we don't need to. I just look up 'alt.nerd.obsessive' and find
the google location & look it up on google map."

AGENT: "Do you do normal things?". "You know Like go to cafe's and meet
women?". "You know talk, drink coffee?"

GEEK #2: "I saw a girl this week. I've counted three this week... including
the one at the 7-11". D"o you know what I'm working on? I'm optomising a ...."

NERD #2: "Don't listen to them. They're doing server side work. We are the
front end guys. I own a mac. It's got an OS10-X Tiger OS with ..."

AGENT: zzz... zzz... zzz...

NERD #1: "Guys, guys your blowing it, jeez. Now look what your've done. You've
put the agent to sleep. How we ever going to get on TV?"

Geek #2: "What about YouTube?"

===========

Oh yeah it's really going to catch on :)

~~~
lupin_sansei
You obviously haven't watched the IT Crowd:
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=it+crowd&search;=Search

~~~
danielha
I haven't, though it slightly rings a bell. I referred to the Wikipedia
article on it and it reports a US pilot has just been filmed last month. I'll
keep my eye on that one.

------
imp
"Woz (Apple). All the best things I did at Apple came from (a) not having
money, and (b) not having done it before, ever."

There's a lot of poor, inexperienced people here in Cleveland. I wonder why it
hasn't become a start-up hub...

------
danielha
Also, I've just gotten through reading a couple choice interviews from
Founders at Work. These stories are true treasures. Above being insightful and
inspiring for entrepreneurs, it's damned entertaining for anyone.

------
brett
there's an awesome picture of his book full of stickies

